# My UK Beauties! BlackTans and Reds



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to thank the amazing UK breeders for providing such incredible mice! I also wish to thank Maggie for going above and beyond with doing all the legwork. It is because of you wonderful people that I have these incredible mice!

First my Reds (Ay). These guys are ON FIRE! I love them! I am going with a Harry Potter Theme for these guys. We I run out of Weasleys I will just use the other charaters! LOL!


































Then for my Tan lines I am going with British Royalty.


































I expect Victoria will give me gifts in a few days. 









And last...my favorite blooper shot! Poor Molly could not stay on that glass for long!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those tans: wowser!!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Airborne mousie!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. On fire is right!
I'm not as fond of tans as my blues but those are some stunners.
I wonder what the choc tan was bred with.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

i think the most impressive attributes of the imported mice photos i've seen might be the heavily pigmented tails of the black tan here and stina's golden agouti.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are stunning mice! We in Australia have nothing that comes even close to these, and can't import at all, so I'm so jealous! Great choice for naming of the B&Ts - they do look rather regal, and it's a nice touch to link them with their original homes before they set out across the seas to pioneer a new land. 

My personal fave in the above is actually the choc tan.  She's just beautiful - sleek lines like a thoroughbred racehorse!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful mice  the chocolate tan was pulled from a tub with black tan males so I am guessing one of these was the father so the litter should be choc tans and black tans. I am sure Dave could confirm if you needed to know for sure though.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats on your new mice. They look good!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, the tans just kill me!  They are so wonderful.


----------

